# Kindle Oasis a total waste of money



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

What a ripoff the Oasis about $100 more than the voyage. No thanks a total waste of money.

The voyage has the biggest advantage over the Oasis in that it has adaptive lighting which I love.

The display is the same so what's the point? The voyage is far better value than the Oasis. At almost $500 New Zealand and still duty and GST tax to pay it's totally rediculous to buy the Oasis and not worth the extra at all.

People buying the Oasis just for the charge cover is rediculous. It's not that it's lasting longer on charge it's that you got a backup battery charging up the main battery.

If that's your main concern just buy a usb battery as these charge phones etc anyway.

The Voyage and paperwhite you get a lot of reading between charges anyway. The charging case is just a gimmick and will add to weight anyway.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's expensive for sure, but I don't think I would go so far as to say it's a rip-off - I think that's a little too simplistic.

As it happens, the Oasis isn't for me and after trying it for a while, I've returned it and will stick with my Voyage for the time being. But it's a completely personal preference and there are many people for whom the hardware changes on the Oasis are exactly what they've been waiting for. For those people, it's worth every penny, because they're getting exactly what they want from it.

If like me, you find the Oasis isn't for you, then of course you won't want to be spending a lot of money to get it, but that doesn't mean other people, with other requirements, won't feel differently to you. We all place different values on different things.

Luckily, you still have your Voyage to enjoy.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I also returned my Oasis because I found the Voyage screen to be better to me. But dang... I liked the real buttons on the Oasis! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure many people feel the same way about the Voyage too compared to the Paperwhite. You know.. How can a person justify spending $100+ more for the Voyage? Personal preference. I'm happy that folks have choices to their personal unicorn! 🦄

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As it happens, I have both a Voyage and an Oasis. The Voyage, with cover, costs $260 and the Oasis with cover costs $290. So the difference is, practically, only $30. 

If you go with the leather Voyage cover -- same sort of leather as the Oasis cover -- the total cost is $295, so the difference is only $5. 

One could argue, then, that for only $5, you get a thinner and lighter device, even with the cover, AND extra battery life, along with the same quality screen as before but with better lighting and physical page turn buttons. So, not really a rip-off. 

Oh, and, FWIW, as a rule 'round here, we do try to acknowledge that different people will have different requirements and different perceptions and ask that folks not use disparaging language towards those with whom they don't agree.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I also have both the Voyage and the Oasis. The Voyage is a very fine device. As someone that must have buttons, it was the only one that had them at the time. But they weren't real buttons and hard to use on handed with my hands. The bezel being so narrow caused me to hit the screen and the device kept slipping out of my hand. 

The weight distribution on the Oasis fixed that for me. And the wider bezel with actual buttons. For me its worth it. For others the Voyage is fine and for yet others they don't need buttons at all and get a Paperwhite. 

I didn't buy the Oasis just for the cover. Its a system that makes it so the Oasis has the shape it does, is as light as it is and  still last long when setting down in the cover. 

Its important to figure out for ones self what are the features one needs. I need and must have buttons, non negotiable. I must be able to hold the device without pain in my wrists and joints. 

I have used the Voyage for like 15 months and its a very nice device. I did get some cramps and pain while reading, but made due. The Oasis is better for me in this regard.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As it happens, I have both a Voyage and an Oasis. The Voyage, with cover, costs $260 and the Oasis with cover costs $290. So the difference is, practically, only $30.


I'm not sure that's a fair comparison. You can buy the Voyage without a cover and then get a much cheaper (and I think, better) cover for it.

I bought a $12 cover for my Voyage. Actually, when I decided to buy it I found a $6 cover on Ebay and by the time I got around to ordering the Voyage I'd forgotten so I bought a $12 cover with it. The $6 cover is identical except for color. They're far lighter than the Amazon cover for the Voyage and I get emails from cows all the time thanking me for getting plastic.

I think it's reasonable to say that the Oasis is a lot more expensive. If it happens to suit you then maybe it's worth the difference, but it's still a lot more expensive. The Voyage is a lot more expensive than the Paperwhite. I prefer the Voyage but I'm not sure I prefer it by $80. I'm not sure I'd buy one again but I'm not sorry I have it.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

denodan said:


> What a ripoff the Oasis about $100 more than the voyage. No thanks a total waste of money.
> 
> The voyage has the biggest advantage over the Oasis in that it has adaptive lighting which I love.
> 
> ...


Is the price difference worth it to everyone? Obviously not. I probably wouldn't have gotten one if I hadn't had a lot of gift certificate credit. But, having done so, it would definitely be worth it to replace it for me.

With cover, the Oasis is still lighter for me than the Voyage in the lighter-than-average-third-party cover that I used. For as many hours as I read a day, and for the fact that I carry it with me and have back problems, every ounce counts.

I never used the adaptive lighting on my Voyage and I prefer the buttons on the Oasis.

I agree that the whole extended battery life thing using the cover is a bit of a gimmick, but that's not really why I got the Oasis, so for me it's a moot point.



Ann in Arlington said:


> As it happens, I have both a Voyage and an Oasis. The Voyage, with cover, costs $260 and the Oasis with cover costs $290. So the difference is, practically, only $30.
> 
> If you go with the leather Voyage cover -- same sort of leather as the Oasis cover -- the total cost is $295, so the difference is only $5.


I'll note that the poster seems to be talking about New Zealand prices, so the disparity may be (apparently is) more than the differences are worth to him. Which is fine.

I worked in a quilt shop that sold premium sewing machines. People would come from time to time and complain about the price of the high end Husqvarna Vikings that we sold and say they could get a cheaper machine elsewhere. The shop owner would say (in a gentle, reasonable way) "No one has to have a Viking. Buy the cheaper machine if it's what you can afford. You have to pay the light bill, buy food, buy clothing. You don't have to have this sewing machine."

The Oasis is worth it for those who want the features it has. Not interested in those features? Definitely not worth it.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I purchased my Voyage as soon as it was announced because of the PagePress sensors. After reading on an original Paperwhite for two years I was tired of HAVING to navigate using the touchscreen. The extra price was worth it to me.
I purchased my Oasis as soon as it was announced because I was intrigued with the new shape, but the primary reason for purchase was real buttons again. The whole case/battery thing had no weight on my decision.
I tried the adaptive light sensor on the Voyage, but it annoyed me more than it helped because I couldn't get it configured properly so I turned it off. I don't miss it all on the Oasis.
But that is the cool thing. Amazon has a variety of e-ink readers at various price points so everyone can decide personally what features are important. Apparently I missed physical page turn buttons more than I realized


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I own a Voyage and love it.  I also bought the Oasis.  Sadly I returned the Oasis.  I liked it ok, but I missed the automatic brightness and actually the weight of the Voyage.  The oasis is very light weight but I found it kind of slippery to hold with one hand without the cover.  It also made my hand cramp with extended use and I was not completely satisfied with the lighting, if I put the brightness above 10 or 11.  Maybe it's my age, but sometimes I just wanted the screen a little brighter.    I had the 3G w/o so and just could not justify $400, when I found myself actually reading more on my Voyage.  But now that it's gone, I do kind of miss it.  Maybe I'll try it again at a later time.  I was very impressed with Amazons return system. I asked for a gift card in place of refund, 35 minutes after UPS was to pick up the package,  I had the gift card in my account!  Talk about fast.  I'm glad Amazon gives us so many choices.  I really want the 3 g though.  May have to order another Voyage with 3G.  Hmmm


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I looked up today to see 3G availability even though I have a Wifi Oasis.  July 9 with merlot cover, July 7 with walnut cover and August something for black cover.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Choice is good. I have the Voyage. Never really liked it much. Went back to my Paperwhite, which is a fine device. Really didn't need another kindle, but......Got the Oasis, and was blown away. Size, weight, battery cover, buttons. It all works for me better than any other kindle I've had (my first was the kindle keyboard). I've learned enough over the years to know that different folks have different preferences. Right now Amazon is offering 4 different kindle models, starting at $79.00 (U.S.) and going up to $379.00. I think their product line is pretty smart. Choice is good.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

denodan said:


> What a ripoff the Oasis about $100 more than the voyage. No thanks a total waste of money.
> 
> The voyage has the biggest advantage over the Oasis in that it has adaptive lighting which I love.


Well I guess people have different opinions. I love the Oasis, and I think that adaptive lighting stinks. I can love my Oasis, and you can stick with your Voyage.

Steve


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

It was time for me to upgrade from my PW2, and I decided it was worth the extra money for the Oasis over the Voyage.  I tend to like more expensive covers... so really not a big dollar difference at all for me since it comes with the cover,  and for me it was worth it for the smaller, lighter weight design, and built in battery cover.  

It is a lot of money for a Kindle, but I don't splurge on much, and since I've had my Paperwhite for nearly 3 years, it was time!

Amazon has a lot of great Kindle options, something for everyone.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

David Pogue just released his Oasis review, which seems pretty fair. (Although I hate it when reviewers use "backlighting" when reviewing Kindles.) He makes some good points in comparing the different Kindle options and places his value amounts on the various feature differences. It's interesting. And the conclusion includes his opinion that "you get what you pay for; it's hard to call the Oasis a ripoff," which seems worth reading in the context of this thread...

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/kindle-oasis-review-crazy-small-crazy-price-202303081.html


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

denodan said:


> People buying the Oasis just for the charge cover is rediculous. It's not that it's lasting longer on charge it's that you got a backup battery charging up the main battery.
> 
> If that's your main concern just buy a usb battery as these charge phones etc anyway.


Can someone explain to me how this would work? I'm retired, read a LOT, and am sick of my Voyage always needing charging late at night just when I'm at the end of a book. I can plug it in and read with it that way, but with the cord having to go into the bottom, it's clumsy and eventually bends the charge cord to where it doesn't work well. I suspect plugging a USB into that bottom port wouldn't be any more convenient, but I'm curious about it.

I am one of those silly people who ordered an Oasis in large part because of the cover battery. If it doesn't solve the problem, back it goes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Can someone explain to me how this would work? I'm retired, read a LOT, and am sick of my Voyage always needing charging late at night just when I'm at the end of a book. I can plug it in and read with it that way, but with the cord having to go into the bottom, it's clumsy and eventually bends the charge cord to where it doesn't work well. I suspect plugging a USB into that bottom port wouldn't be any more convenient, but I'm curious about it.
> 
> I am one of those silly people who ordered an Oasis in large part because of the cover battery. If it doesn't solve the problem, back it goes.


I use a battery charger quite often with my Apple devices. You plug a regular USB cable into the bottom and the other end into the battery. It's more convenient than a plug as you can have the battery close to you and have more flexibility.

With the Oasis's ability to flip, you can have the USB port at the top, so that might be more convenient for you if you do have to plug it in. I would recommend you read during the day with your Oasis out of the cover, and then put the cover on to read at night. I think you could get many hours that way. You'll have to experiment.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> David Pogue just released his Oasis review, which seems pretty fair. (Although I hate it when reviewers use "backlighting" when reviewing Kindles.) He makes some good points in comparing the different Kindle options and places his value amounts on the various feature differences. It's interesting. And the conclusion includes his opinion that "you get what you pay for; it's hard to call the Oasis a ripoff," which seems worth reading in the context of this thread...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/kindle-oasis-review-crazy-small-crazy-price-202303081.html


Thanks. The Oasis must be very good indeed, as Pogue pretty much hates anything Amazon; or that's been my impression in the past. Off to read....

Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks. The Oasis must be very good indeed, as Pogue pretty much hates anything Amazon; or that's been my impression in the past. Off to read....
> 
> Betsy


He's quite keen on Echo, too, so perhaps he's come around.


----------



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

The reason for the battery cover is the poor battery life of the Oasis itself. It only lasts 3 weeks at 30 mins a week where the others are around 6 weeks, so the main battery has only half the life of the battery than  in the other kindles , to make it thinner put a smaller battery in, hense the need for the dual battery, else people would not buy it with half the life of the voyage or paperwhite.

But they claim 9 weeks reading at 30 mins so 3 weeks longer.

There is one Hugh issue here people are failing to realize, if the main battery is only lasting half the time, then it means it's charging twice as much as the paperwhite and Voyage,  so means your battery won't last as long before it's stuffed compared to the Voyage and paper white.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, that issue is being discussed in another thread--see the link below. I'm not concerned; all of my Kindles still work, including my original Kindle (though it is on its second battery in eight years). Here's the thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235303.0.html

I guess my issue with this thread is why do you care? You have a Voyage--it's apparently the right device for you and I celebrate that. If we think the Oasis is the right device for us, why can't you celebrate that? Or at least let it go? 

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Letting it go might be a relief to Oasis owners but I think this is an important issue and hopefully if it gets talked about enough there'll be some kind of announcement about it from Amazon. That could help other people make up their minds.

And I think your "why do you care?" question is a good one and should be enough relief.  A lot of people don't care about this sort of thing but a lot do.  Neither one is right or wrong.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> Letting it go might be a relief to Oasis owners but I think this is an important issue and hopefully if it gets talked about enough there'll be some kind of announcement about it from Amazon. That could help other people make up their minds.
> 
> And I think your "why do you care?" question is a good one and should be enough relief. A lot of people don't care about this sort of thing but a lot do. Neither one is right or wrong.
> 
> Barry


I'm fine with discussing the battery issue. I've taken part in the discussion. I don't have a problem with people being concerned about the battery life. We have a whole thread about the Oasis battery life.

But posting the same comment very aggressively in more than one thread whether it's on topic or not AND starting a new thread with virtually the same post (now removed, cross-posting is not allowed) on top of a starting a thread saying the Kindle Oasis is a total waste of money goes beyond raising an issue.

Finally, members are not required to defend their purchases here. My "let it go" comment had to do with this thread, not the battery issue.

As for an Amazon announcement, I don't see Amazon making an announcement about a problem that hasn't shown up yet. But that's my opinion.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I gotta agree with Betsy. It's becoming rather tiresome to read all the negative comments from people who _have not yet purchased the device_. Over and Over again. From the same people. With the same comments.

Fine. We get it. You have concerns. Then *Don't Buy It*. But please don't be lecturing the rest of us -- the implication is that we're fools and you're superior. I certainly hope that's not the impression you _intend_ to convey, but it's how it's beginning to sound from those who just won't let it go.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

To me, the value of the Oasis is the new design features. The one I really like is the page turning buttons.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> To me, the value of the Oasis is the new design features. The one I really like is the page turning buttons.


Yes! That's the main thing people comment on.  And they do work very well. I only wish there was also a dedicated 'home' button. <sigh> 

It occurs to me that some folks, who decided against the Oasis after trying it out, have commented on the size, shape, screen contrast, etc. as things that don't work well for them -- for various reasons. But I've not seen anything by anyone who thought the buttons were a bad choice.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

I definitely agree with Ann and Betsy that the tone of the discourse has become uncomfortable and needs to get back to the friendly exchange of ideas. That said, as a fence-straddler who hasn't yet moved beyond Paperwhite, I am interested in the views of those who not only liked or didn't like various features of their new Kindle, but also the reasoning of those who decided not to buy.

As long as we can be polite and strive to keep our judgmental language fair and directed toward the product instead of people, I'm happy to read all perspectives.

Finally, because right now I tend to favor slightly the potential benefits for me of the Voyage over the Oasis (despite not yet laying hands on either one!), I am hopeful that Amazon will not abandon the Voyage product direction, but worried that they can't maintain two premium products. I think I'd snap up a next-generation waterproof Voyage with a premium leather case in a heartbeat. It will be interesting to see how that plays out.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree wth Ann and Betsy. I have owned a Kindle since the beginning and have had defective Kindles but Amazon has always made it right. I'm loving my Oasis and feel confident that it will work as well as all of my previous versions. I'm pretty sure when they were making this version they probably had some of the same questions about the battery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> Finally, because right now I tend to favor slightly the potential benefits for me of the Voyage over the Oasis (despite not yet laying hands on either one!), I am hopeful that Amazon will not abandon the Voyage product direction, but worried that they can't maintain two premium products. I think I'd snap up a next-generation waterproof Voyage with a premium leather case in a heartbeat. It will be interesting to see how that plays out.


I obviously don't know the mind of Jeff Bezos, but I don't really think you have to worry about it too much. While they're both 'premium' in terms of price, the features of the two that make 'em premium are slightly different. So I think there IS room for both.

Waterproof is something that many have asked for. There's a company -- waterfi.com -- who will sell you a waterproofed Paperwhite or will waterproof your device for you. It's not something I need but I can see where it could be useful for many. Looks like they don't offer a Voyage waterproofed -- maybe they figure the price ends up prohibitively high? Or it might have to do with the process they use -- might be the voyage is just too small inside. There's at least one customer comment that they sent a device for waterproofing but it wasn't a PW and they wouldn't do it. Refunded the money of course.


----------



## S.Reid (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with Ann. I've had a few Kindles, including the Voyage and I think they're worth the Amazon price. Amazon also has figured a way to get Ann to spend some money on a great leather cover.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

If you have the money and like the product, then it is not a foolish purchase for you.  If you think it is too expensive, then don't buy it.  Some people I know think a kindle is a foolish purchase at any cost because you can just go to the library and get paper books for free. By the way, I don't agree with this thinking.  I love my kindle.  It is all about what you want and if you want it enough to spend your money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

S.Reid said:


> I agree with Ann. I've had a few Kindles, including the Voyage and I think they're worth the Amazon price. Amazon also has figured a way to get Ann to spend some money on a great leather cover.


HaHa! Kind of.  'Cause I didn't buy the Amazon one with the Voyage -- I wasn't keen on either the 'flip over the top' opening -- I want it to open like a book -- or the 'origami' stand up bit. I just don't read with it propped up all that often so it wasn't a 'feature' for me but, rather, the floppiness was a bug. 

That said . . the Oasis cover is obviously very different -- as a cover it feels very nice in the hand and does just what a cover is supposed to do, in my mind, protect the screen of the device when I'm not reading.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I have all kinds of kindles, but not the Oasis. Surprisingly, the things attracting me to an Oasis are the physical buttons and thicker "spine".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I have all kinds of kindles, but not the Oasis. Surprisingly, the things attracting me to an Oasis are the physical buttons and thicker "spine".


Yeah, they kind of had me at "physical buttons." And this someone who lives on her iPad. Or, in close proximity to it at all times.

Much as I love it, I'd send it back and buy a new version with a home button. . The physical buttons make me want a home button even more. *makes note to send feedback again*. [email protected]

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm fine with discussing the battery issue. I've taken part in the discussion. I don't have a problem with people being concerned about the battery life. We have a whole thread about the Oasis battery life.
> 
> But posting the same comment very aggressively in more than one thread whether it's on topic or not AND starting a new thread with virtually the same post (now removed, cross-posting is not allowed) on top of a starting a thread saying the Kindle Oasis is a total waste of money goes beyond raising an issue.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to interfere with your running of this forum and I apologize if that's the impression I gave. I was referring to your reaction to the battery issue and I thought that's what your "let it go" comment was about.

My hope is that if this gets talked about enough Amazon might decide to clarify just how the Oasis battery works. There might be a small problem or a big problem or no problem at all but we just don't have enough information to know. I'm pretty sure Amazon and most large companies monitor issues like this and react when they feel a need. A simple explanation of how the battery system works would be nice.

I'm hoping the people at Amazon who designed this thought of it and somehow provided something to prevent this from being a problem. They get a lot of stuff right and there's reason to hope this is the case. If they did I think we need to know about it. And if they didn't, i think we need to know that, too.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> My hope is that if this gets talked about enough Amazon might decide to clarify just how the Oasis battery works. There might be a small problem or a big problem or no problem at all but we just don't have enough information to know. I'm pretty sure Amazon and most large companies monitor issues like this and react when they feel a need. A simple explanation of how the battery system works would be nice.


Have you sent the question to Amazon? Through CS or the [email protected]?

As for how it works, through my hands-on-experience, I know how it works. Obviously I don't know what the long term life span of the battery is, but I know how it works. I've seen it work in real life.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you sent the question to Amazon? Through CS or the [email protected]?
> 
> As for how it works, through my hands-on-experience, I know how it works. Obviously I don't know what the long term life span of the battery is, but I know how it works. I've seen it work in real life.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah . . . banging on about it here won't change anything. 

And my experience with the Oasis battery has been the same as Betsy's. 

However -- you might want to see what they're saying over at mobileread. They often have folks who deal with much more technical stuff than most folks here are interested in. I bet they have a thread or two about the Oasis and its battery.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you sent the question to Amazon? Through CS or the [email protected]?
> 
> As for how it works, through my hands-on-experience, I know how it works. Obviously I don't know what the long term life span of the battery is, but I know how it works. I've seen it work in real life.


Good idea. I just sent the question to Kindle Feedback. I doubt if CS would really have an answer for this.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> Good idea. I just sent the question to Kindle Feedback. I doubt if CS would really have an answer for this.
> 
> Barry


But they will pass the information on to the tech side. At least they've told me that when I've asked tech questions. And if they get enough requests for the info, someone will prepare a response for them to give out. That's the point, isn't it? To be the squeaky wheel that gets the grease?

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes! That's the main thing people comment on.  And they do work very well. I only wish there was also a dedicated 'home' button. <sigh>
> 
> It occurs to me that some folks, who decided against the Oasis after trying it out, have commented on the size, shape, screen contrast, etc. as things that don't work well for them -- for various reasons.* But I've not seen anything by anyone who thought the buttons were a bad choice*.


*Raises hand* I'm in a very small minority (or so it seems from comments on here) that absolutely DON'T want the page turn buttons in any way (or any other buttons). For me, the feel of them under my thumbs is irritating - I prefer a smooth bezel - and unlike the haptic buttons on the Voyage, you can't turn the Oasis ones off and I kept making page turns when I changed the positions of my hands or even just picked it up. I've happily gone back to my Voyage. Of all the things I wan't sure about with the Oasis, that one was pretty much the top of the list dealbreaker.

I did think that the Voyage was a good compromise between the two camps, but apparently a lot of people want 'real' buttons, so I'm glad they've got their wish. As long as they continue to produce and improve on the Voyage, I'm OK with that. As I think I said in my earlier post on this thread, we all place different values on different things and if the Oasis gives you want you want then it's value for money. If not, then buy something else.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> *Raises hand* I'm in a very small minority (or so it seems from comments on here)


I was waiting for you to raise your hand, LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I gotta agree with Betsy. It's becoming rather tiresome to read all the negative comments from people who _have not yet purchased the device_. Over and Over again. From the same people. With the same comments.
> 
> Fine. We get it. You have concerns. Then *Don't Buy It*. But please don't be lecturing the rest of us -- the implication is that we're fools and you're superior. I certainly hope that's not the impression you _intend_ to convey, but it's how it's beginning to sound from those who just won't let it go.


I would like to second, third, and fourth this comment. Each to their own choices. People don't like being talked down to.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> *Raises hand* I'm in a very small minority (or so it seems from comments on here) that absolutely DON'T want the page turn buttons in any way (or any other buttons). For me, the feel of them under my thumbs is irritating - I prefer a smooth bezel - and unlike the haptic buttons on the Voyage, you can't turn the Oasis ones off and I kept making page turns when I changed the positions of my hands or even just picked it up. I've happily gone back to my Voyage. Of all the things I wan't sure about with the Oasis, that one was pretty much the top of the list dealbreaker.
> 
> I did think that the Voyage was a good compromise between the two camps, but apparently a lot of people want 'real' buttons, so I'm glad they've got their wish. As long as they continue to produce and improve on the Voyage, I'm OK with that. As I think I said in my earlier post on this thread, we all place different values on different things and if the Oasis gives you want you want then it's value for money. If not, then buy something else.


Sorry, Linda . . . I guess I missed that.  I stand (well sit) corrected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note, please, that we're not saying that comments from people explaining why they've decided not to buy (or why they've returned) an Oasis aren't welcome. They are. It's important to discuss the pros and cons of a device so that people reading can make up their own minds about what's right for them. No one device meets everyone's needs...or every need of every person, for that matter. I have a need for a device like the Oasis at the price of a basic Kindle. . I'm still working with Amazon on that.

But people here shouldn't be told that they were wrong to buy the device they bought (which seems to kind of be the point of this thread). This is a forum to celebrate Kindle ownership, whichever Kindle one owns. And ereaders. And books. And rice makers and coffee pots and WiFi thermostats....

Betsy


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

All I can say is...I really like my Voyage...but I LOVE my Oasis. It is so comfortable to hold without the cover that it feels like an extension of my hand & it is charging and holding the charge perfectly fine for me.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't have an Oasis but if the battery issue is resolved for me I'll probably get one.  I'll put up with the buttons but I probably won't use them.  I'm used to swiping.

That said, I don't think the buttons will be in the way as long as they're not easy to hit by accident.  Back when I had the Kindle 3 I used to turn pages all the time by mistake.  Of press some other button.  Very frustrating.  Buttons are for shirts. 

Barry


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

I had 2 Oases and returned both but not because I had a problem with the price. The Oasis is a great item and I would have kept the second one if it weren't for the fact that my Voyage has a better screen and for me the screen is everything. I can be happy with swiping, real or haptic buttons, a battery in or out of the case, but I want a good screen without uneven tints or cone shadows. The second Oasis had a minimal color shift, cone shadows and the contrast just wasn't as good as my Voyage. I also like the Origami case on the Voyage as I often read while eating. All in all the Voyage just works better for me. If I could be assured of getting an Oasis with a good screen I would try another, but I'm not interested in playing the screen lottery this year. Last year it took 4 Voyages for me to find one I was happy with and to me the one I ended up keeping is a perfect device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I don't have an Oasis but if the battery issue is resolved for me I'll probably get one. I'll put up with the buttons but I probably won't use them. I'm used to swiping.
> 
> That said, I don't think the buttons will be in the way as long as they're not easy to hit by accident. Back when I had the Kindle 3 I used to turn pages all the time by mistake. Of press some other button. Very frustrating. Buttons are for shirts.
> 
> Barry


I never had a Kindle 3. I know some people had problems pushing the buttons accidentally on the K1 (they were BIG OL' buttons), but I never did. I'm more likely to accidentally touch the screen than touch a button. Different strokes. Options are good.

(I love my iPad and iPhone, by the way. Touch screens all day long!)

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Raising my hand also with a preference for swiping as opposed to using the buttons.  If Amazon came out with a buttonless Oasis, I'd be thrilled to no end.    Otherwise, it was perfect.  Bless them for giving us different versions!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Raising my hand also with a preference for swiping as opposed to using the buttons. If Amazon came out with a buttonless Oasis, I'd be thrilled to no end.  Otherwise, it was perfect. Bless them for giving us different versions!


I like the touch screen as well. Never used the haptic buttons on the Voyage. I turned them off. Saying that I find myself using the buttons a lot on the Oasis. I didn't think I would but they are easy to use. I also use the touch screen as well. If I turn the Oasis to hold with my left hand I use the touch screen more but still seem to gravitate to the buttons.



barryem said:


> I don't have an Oasis but if the battery issue is resolved for me I'll probably get one.
> Barry


I guess we will know in 6 months to a year if there is a problem but until then I don't think it is fair to say it is a problem.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I guess we will know in 6 months to a year if there is a problem but until then I don't think it is fair to say it is a problem.


You're right. I think of it as a potential problem and I'm still hopeful that it'll turn out not to be a real problem.

Barry


----------



## DanyeleRead (May 21, 2016)

I just discovered this board, and was drawn into this thread first thing. Until a month ago, I had never owned a Kindle. The number of ebooks that I own or wish to read is proliferating and I find myself wanting a more portable way to read them than my pc. This prompted me to buy a Paperwhite a few weeks ago. I returned it a few days later. I enjoyed being able to read in any light, including bright sunshine, yet was surprised to discover that its weight and perhaps the design gave me bit of wrist strain. I thought I'd wait for the Oasis and check out reviews, surmising its lighter weight and wider bezel in the place that I would hold it will do the trick. It sounds like it will definitely solve the issue for me, given these reviews, though I have to agree that a dedicated home button would be desirable. 

Meanwhile, I have discovered the Kindle app for my Android phone! I cannot use it in sunlight, of course, and the battery life is awful, but since I don't plan to use it out on the beach or the park anytime soon, I'll probably continue with this solution and test out the Oasis in the next 6 months. Perhaps also the screen brightness will be addressed by Amazon either in this version or an upgrade. For now, it's kind of refreshing to find a solution with zero dollar output.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to KBoards, Danyele!  You've discovered one of the main pleasures of a Kindle (for me, at any rate) - being able to read outdoors.  Hope you find one that suits you!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a PW2, and although the devise is still great, I really wanted a new kindle this summer. but no, the price of the oasis is way too high, and I don't want to be depended on the case for some good battery life. keep in mind that it's not unheard of for cases to get lost or damaged, and then what?

The Voyage seems nice, but it's 2 years old now, and the reviews regarding the press "buttons" are not 100% positive.

DO you guys thing that we might get a new Voyage around October?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

avivs said:


> I have a PW2, and although the devise is still great, I really wanted a new kindle this summer. but no, the price of the oasis is way too high, and I don't want to be depended on the case for some good battery life. keep in mind that it's not unheard of for cases to get lost or damaged, and then what?
> 
> The Voyage seems nice, but it's 2 years old now, and the reviews regarding the press "buttons" are not 100% positive.
> 
> DO you guys thing that we might get a new Voyage around October?


I would personally be surprised f there was a new "anything" this year. I doubt they would want to eat into Oasis sales with a newer challenger.

Steve


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be a little surprised if there are updates to any of the current front-lit Kindles.  I think it's more likely the next one will be something different again.  The existing ones are pretty much perfected.

I read that Google is doing research on a different kind of interface that involves hand movements near a device, no touching needed.  Google is aiming this at smartwatches and talking about it for tablets but something like this might be nice for a future ereader.  Snap your finger to turn the page. Wiggle your nose to page back. 

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there will be some software changes before the end of the year.

Looking forward to seeing what the future holds!

Betsy


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow, I feel ancient. I've been reading off the same paperwhite almost three years lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

horrordude1973 said:


> Wow, I feel ancient. I've been reading off the same paperwhite almost three years lol


I have a young friend who has a 2nd Gen kindle!  I saw her this morning and asked if she wanted a new one . . . she said that it was working just fine. But I showed her my Voyage which she really liked for the smallness of it. So, I told her to let me know if she wanted a new one because I have a $20 coupon to use before the end of the year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used my K1 through the K2 and the K3.  Isn't it great when you get a device that makes you happy?


Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to have a Kobo Mini, which was a touch screen e-ink reader with a 5" display and fairly small bezels.  It was just the perfect size to hold in in my hand. Unfortunately it wasn't front-lit, which I've been too spoiled by to go back.  It's interface wasn't nearly as nice as the Kindle's either but if it had had a light I'd have been okay with that.  I wish the next Kindle would be that size and shape but with a light like the current ones.  But that's probably just a sexy dream.

Barry


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Quite honestly the biggest draw for me to the Kindle is the extensive list of books Amazon has. I know I could have a different ereader and probably use Caliber to transform the books, but I just want to get a book and read, not go through other steps. We have over 1000 books read since we got our kindles in 1998, and my wife and I want it fast and easy. I rarely read the NYTimes best sellers which all formats have, but much more of considerably less popular books.

Steve


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the only reasonable conclusion after reading this thread is that the Kindles are just about the best way ever invented to waste our money. 

I have to admit I've spent an awful lot of money on ebooks and Kindles and related stuff but the fact is that before I got my Kindle I spent a lot more money on books.  Assuming books are a waste of money they're a pretty nice waste of money.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Without a doubt, Amazon makes it easiest of all to procure books of all kinds.  Good website, easy to get onto the device no matter what route we take, easy to return if there's an issue.

Gotta love Amazon.  Or, at least I do.

And I've never felt books were a waste of money. 

Betsy


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a young friend who has a 2nd Gen kindle!  I saw her this morning and asked if she wanted a new one . . . she said that it was working just fine. But I showed her my Voyage which she really liked for the smallness of it. So, I told her to let me know if she wanted a new one because I have a $20 coupon to use before the end of the year.


I had taken a break from the PW for a bit to try a Fire for a few months but I gave it to my daughter and went back to the paperwhite. Too many distractions on a fire and just not easy for me to read from.

After this thread I went and ordered a Voyage. Seems my screen is 212 ppi and the voyage is 300 ppi and much lighter so I think it may be easier to read from. Plus they gave me a 50.00 credit to trade in my PW and will give another 20.00 once the voyage ships.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Without a doubt, Amazon makes it easiest of all to procure books of all kinds. Good website, easy to get onto the device no matter what route we take, easy to return if there's an issue.
> 
> Gotta love Amazon. Or, at least I do.
> 
> ...


I found that I started reading a lot more when I switched from physical books to a kindle. I have friends who say they like the feel of books rather than an E-reader. I guess I'm opposite of that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kschles said:


> I found that I started reading a lot more when I switched from physical books to a kindle. I have friends who say they like the feel of books rather than an E-reader. I guess I'm opposite of that.


I don't think I'm reading more books, but once I switched to ebooks, I couldn't go back. 

I've just read a handful of paper books since I got my first Kindle in 2008.

Betsy


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

A couple books that were not available on Kindle made me acutely aware that I no longer have to care about having enough light to read by.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly.  I read on the end of the sofa without an end table or light. 

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

kschles said:


> I found that I started reading a lot more when I switched from physical books to a kindle. I have friends who say they like the feel of books rather than an E-reader. I guess I'm opposite of that.


Someday our children will tell their grandchildren that they actually held an ereader in their hands to read a book. The words did not just appear in front of their eyes like they do now.

Steve


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

stevene9 said:


> I would personally be surprised f there was a new "anything" this year. I doubt they would want to eat into Oasis sales with a newer challenger.
> 
> Steve


I thing that they won't wait more than 2 years between Voyage's. 
Because the oasis is for very premium users, I think that amazon will want another new option for the holidays.

It's annoying that you can never tell when something new might come up, and so you can end up buying something a few weeks before a new model is released.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

avivs said:


> I think that they won't wait more than 2 years between Voyage's.
> Because the oasis is for very premium users, I think that amazon will want another new option for the holidays.
> 
> It's annoying that you can never tell when something new might come up, and so you can end up buying something a few weeks before a new model is released.


They will probably replace the $79 Kindle at least. It is the only once in the current lineup that does not have the specs to support VoiceView, and at least for someone that requires that feature, having a front-lit screen with slightly better resolution may not be very important. So it would make the price point for an accessible Kindle more accessible. And yes, the $50 Fire has VoiceView as well, but it is a far more complicated device for someone who only wants to read ebooks.

If they combined that with an update to add a TTS feature (using same technology as VoiceView) it might support interest in the entire lineup for holiday season gifts.

I would be surprised if there were any other new Kindle model this year.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

avivs said:


> It's annoying that you can never tell when something new might come up, and so you can end up buying something a few weeks before a new model is released.


I guess we've all bought something a month or two before the new model comes out but hopefully the thing we bought was selected carefully and does what we want. The alternative is to not have new things coming out and I think I'm happier this way.

Of course they'd be silly to notify us when to expect a new model because from the date of the notification till the new one comes along their sales would drop drastically.

Barry


----------



## honey badger (Mar 23, 2016)

The Kindle Paperwhite 3 is the first Kindle I have owned and I love it so far. It is interesting to see the different point of views on the Oasis. I will stick with what I have for now but wish I would have looked at the Voyage before making my purchase, Oh well,,,Happy for now so will wait a few years before another purchase. I do have one question? Why do some of you have more than one Kindle yet use them both?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

honey badger said:


> The Kindle Paperwhite 3 is the first Kindle I have owned and I love it so far. It is interesting to see the different point of views on the Oasis. I will stick with what I have for now but wish I would have looked at the Voyage before making my purchase, Oh well,,,Happy for now so will wait a few years before another purchase. I do have one question? Why do some of you have more than one Kindle yet use them both?


I have a very large library! And I keep fiction on one and professional readings and nonfiction on another.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

honey badger said:


> Why do some of you have more than one Kindle yet use them both?


Because I can.  

Seriously -- I guess mostly I just want to have a backup. So at some point when I got a newer kindle I decided not to pass on/resell my earlier one _just in case_. For example, I carry a kindle with me always so I have something to read. Sure, I could use my phone, but the kindle is so much better and not much bigger. One time I accidentally left it at work -- I'd been reading during a break and forgot to put it back in my purse. I was really glad I had a backup device at home!

I've also heard of folks who keep a spare for house guests to borrow.

My husband isn't a huge reader but was going on a trip where he anticipated a lot of down time and he took my back up device with him so he'd not have to carry heavy books or magazines that he might not even get to.

Currently, I have a Voyage and Oasis and don't have a strong preference for either, so I use one mostly in the house and the other is the one that travels with me. With the syncing feature I can pick up where I left off, even if my last reading session was on the other device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Ann said.  Except I tend to read on whatever device is closest and charged enough to read on, which means that sometimes I read on my iPad or iPhone.  But mostly now on the Oasis and then the Voyage.

I do read more than one book at one time and it means I don't have to jump in and out of books, even though the Kindle makes it oh so easy to do so.

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have all three Paperwhites and a Voyage as well as a couple of Kobos and a Nook Glowlight Plus.  The Kindles I bought to have the latest model.  The Kobos and the Nook were mostly out of curiosity.

I really only need one.  I prefer the Voyage and the Paperwhites are a close second but really I'd be happy with any of them as my only reader.  I buy all my books from Amazon but I back them up so I can use them on whatever device I choose.

I also read on my phone a lot in recent months although I'm finding myself reading more and more on the Kindles again lately.

I like having a backup.  I also like having an extra to loan to friends an neighbors who don't have one if they'd like to read some book.  I can put the book on my Kindle and loan the Kindle to them.  By the way I have asked Amazon CS about this and they said they have no issue with doing that.  The one I talked with even asked his supervisor and others in the room.  Several said they also do that.

Most of all though, I enjoy reading each book on a different device.  I guess it's the gadget lover in me.  It's a small thing and I don't think I'd mind if I couldn't, but I can so I do.

Sometimes someone will ask me why I have so many ereaders or tablets or whatever it is we're discussing and my usual answer is "I don't see how people make it with just one."  

Barry


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I currently have three Kindles.  A K3 is in my permanent Kindle collection.  It was my last Kindle with full keyboard and buttons.  Next is a Voyage.  My first one had a problem.  It was a little out of warranty when I discovered the problem.  May have had it from the beginning, but I didn't notice?  Amazon gave me a nice discount on a new Voyage.  Didn't have to return the old.  I didn't really need to buy that new Voyage as I got my Oasis shortly after.  At first I wasn't going to get the Oasis.  I gave in.  Happy I did.    Shortly after getting the Oasis, I gave the Voyage with a problem to a friend (former boss) who had no experience with e-readers.  (The Voyage still works, but has a problem.)  

All Kindles are "worth it" if you can afford it and want it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

honey badger said:


> I do have one question? Why do some of you have more than one Kindle yet use them both?


Because after having moved almost exclusively to ebooks, I have nightmares about none of my devices being charged when I want to read something.
I still have my original Kindle, a K3 with Neil Gaiman's autograph on the back, a Baby Kindle with the buttons that I loan out, a PaperWhite that will soon be going to my Mom, my Voyage, and my Oasis. I do tend to use the newest device the most though


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I currently have three Kindles. A K3 is in my permanent Kindle collection.
> 
> All Kindles are "worth it" if you can afford it and want it.


I have a lot of Kindles and I love my new Oasis. But the k3 will always own my heart. I will never give it away. I think when I die I may have it buried with me, although my wife might complain it would be like me reading in bed.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I have a lot of Kindles and I love my new Oasis. But the k3 will always own my heart. I will never give it away. I think when I die I may have it buried with me, although my wife might complain it would be like me reading in bed.
> 
> Steve


*snort* Steve!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Where's the survey for how many devices and/or what are you currently reading on?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Where's the survey for how many devices and/or what are you currently reading on?


You need to start one!

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You need to start one!
> 
> Betsy


Or is that two threads? ;-P

I think I started reading this thread to convince me further that I don't need an Oasis. It hasn't worked, but I still haven't ordered one.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

readingril said:


> I think I started reading this thread to convince me further that I don't need an Oasis. It hasn't worked, but I still haven't ordered one.


Come join us... JOOOOIIIIIINnnnn Uuuussssss.........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> I think I started reading this thread to convince me further that I don't need an Oasis. It hasn't worked, but I still haven't ordered one.


Here ya go!   



New - Kindle Oasis E-reader with Leather Charging Cover - Black, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi), Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Funny. Still not clicking.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Like others, I want the security of knowing I have a backup, so right now I have a Voyage and a K3. I gave my K1 to a friend when I got a Paperwhite, and donated the PW to my dog club's annual fundraising auction when I got the Voyage. One thing that's always been a problem for me is I'm cautious about taking my Kindle anywhere. I really worry about losing it, damage, etc. So many times I go somewhere, have to wait, and wish I had the Kindle with me. I thought about making the K3 the mobile Kindle, but without the light it often wouldn't work (in the car at night, for instance).

Now I think the Voyage can become the traveling K without worrying me. I was thinking about leaving it in the car, but when reading some of the battery stuff on Mobile Read about the Oasis, I saw where heat is bad, and we all know what cars can be like when parked in the summer, so that n.g. Anyway, the Oasis will be the home K, and the K3 the nostalgic K. I'm not giving the K3 away or donating it.


----------



## horrordude1973 (Sep 20, 2014)

I got my voyage yesterday. I had like 100.00 almost in gift cards, trade-in and promo credits, so it only cost about 100.00 plus another 15.00 for the Fintie hardback case which I prefer over the Amazon cases. 

I really love it. I traded in my 1st gen paperwhite for it and as much as I loved that one, this feels wider, yet lighter so its easier for me to hold. Plus the screen is so much nicer, way way easier to read for my eyes, especially at night.


----------



## njack26 (Apr 4, 2012)

It seems to me the issue of battery life is way overblown. Most of us charge our phones daily so once a device has a battery life of several days, what more do you need? Seriously does anyone need a device to go 6 weeks without charging? For me the cover thing on the oasis is a negative for a few reasons.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

horrordude1973 said:


> I got my voyage yesterday. I had like 100.00 almost in gift cards, trade-in and promo credits, so it only cost about 100.00 plus another 15.00 for the Fintie hardback case which I prefer over the Amazon cases.
> 
> I really love it. I traded in my 1st gen paperwhite for it and as much as I loved that one, this feels wider, yet lighter so its easier for me to hold. Plus the screen is so much nicer, way way easier to read for my eyes, especially at night.


Exactly my experience when moving from a PW to the Voyage . . . Enjoy! 



njack26 said:


> It seems to me the issue of battery life is way overblown. Most of us charge our phones daily so once a device has a battery life of several days, what more do you need? Seriously does anyone need a device to go 6 weeks without charging? For me the cover thing on the oasis is a negative for a few reasons.


Having used the Oasis for a few weeks now, I'm not actually sure I'm getting a lot more battery life than I do with the Voyage. It's hard to tell because my getting it has happened to coincide with having lots more time to read. So while I'd probably not charged my Voyage for a couple of weeks, and have been charging the Oasis every 5 or 6 days, that's mostly because I've been reading 4-6 hours a day vs the 1-2 in the previous month or so.

But, yeah, I pretty much don't worry about the battery on either device. (Or, really, on any of the kindles I've had) When I start getting the "I'm gonna die! " warnings, I probably still have an hour or two of reading. If it's night, I just finish up where I am and plug it in and leave it to charge while I sleep.

If it's during the day, I have a charger cord near my reading spot so I just plug it in and keep reading or not as I choose. I have the other device so I can switch to it if I want. 

When I'm going out and about, I do make sure that it's got a decent charge before I leave the house, but, even so, I have a small battery backup that will give me a few extra hours if I need it. And I know I can always turn off WiFi and extend it that way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

horrordude1973 said:


> I got my voyage yesterday. I had like 100.00 almost in gift cards, trade-in and promo credits, so it only cost about 100.00 plus another 15.00 for the Fintie hardback case which I prefer over the Amazon cases.
> 
> I really love it. I traded in my 1st gen paperwhite for it and as much as I loved that one, this feels wider, yet lighter so its easier for me to hold. Plus the screen is so much nicer, way way easier to read for my eyes, especially at night.


I second Ann's comment--loved my Voyage when I upgraded!



njack26 said:


> It seems to me the issue of battery life is way overblown. Most of us charge our phones daily so once a device has a battery life of several days, what more do you need? Seriously does anyone need a device to go 6 weeks without charging? For me the cover thing on the oasis is a negative for a few reasons.


The way our members here read, hardly anyone goes six weeks. A number of members, though, have found that the Oasis works better for them in an all-day reading stint than their previous Kindle--and all day stints are not uncommon for the members here.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

njack26 said:


> It seems to me the issue of battery life is way overblown. Most of us charge our phones daily so once a device has a battery life of several days, what more do you need? Seriously does anyone need a device to go 6 weeks without charging? For me the cover thing on the oasis is a negative for a few reasons.


When you are traveling from Fort Lauderdale to Seattle, Washington and reading the whole day the extra battery time really is important. Trying to find someplace to charge it while in a layover can be difficult. Yes, there a lot of charging stations now in the airports, but Monday and Friday are the busiest for work travel sometimes they are all taken. As for actually going 6 weeks, that was never a reality in my world. I read to much for that to happen with any device. That is based on reading 30 minutes a day. I read way more than that. When I'm home, charging is not a problem.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

barryem said:


> I used to have a Kobo Mini, which was a touch screen e-ink reader with a 5" display and fairly small bezels. It was just the perfect size to hold in in my hand. Unfortunately it wasn't front-lit, which I've been too spoiled by to go back. It's interface wasn't nearly as nice as the Kindle's either but if it had had a light I'd have been okay with that. I wish the next Kindle would be that size and shape but with a light like the current ones. But that's probably just a sexy dream.
> 
> Barry


Love the possibility of a front lit 5"er. The Kobo Mini and the Sony PRS 350 are the two that were great attempts to open up the market to that size. A 5" ereader with the latest tech would be quite nice indeed. The only ereader I can still carry in my backpocket while skateboarding through downtown and fits in a suit inner pocket like a dream.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I do have one question? Why do some of you have more than one Kindle yet use them both?


-Sony 5" for skateboarding (only one that fits loosely in my backpocket). Never know when you want to stop and lay under a tree. 
-Baby Kindle in the sunshine. Find it collects the least amount of dust in the light (big fan of e-ink screens without the two added layers of tech (touch later and light layer) and when i'm commuting on the go. If it lose it or drop it, i wouldn't care since it's 35 bucks on ebay these day. 
-Kobo Glo HD-Best lighting for me in the pitch dark. Keep it by the bedside
-Oasis for everything else: coffeehouses, office, couch, waiting rooms

Ridiculous luxury and wish I could carry one and get all my needs met. Awesome for many on this board that can use just one. And just as fun for those that prefer different Kindles/e-readers in different situations.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

njack26 said:


> It seems to me the issue of battery life is way overblown. Most of us charge our phones daily so once a device has a battery life of several days, what more do you need? Seriously does anyone need a device to go 6 weeks without charging? For me the cover thing on the oasis is a negative for a few reasons.


I just upgraded from a dumb phone last October. It was a Casio G'Zone Rock, spring assisted flip phone and I charged it every 6 months whether it needed it or not. It was used for outgoing calls only and normally turned off. My landline message recorder took my incoming calls.

Now, since I turned off the speaker on the landline due to too much spam, I keep my iphone turned on and the battery lasts several days.

With my Paperwhite, I prefer battery life over design, to a point.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> -Sony 5" for skateboarding (only one that fits loosely in my backpocket). Never know when you want to stop and lay under a tree.
> -Baby Kindle in the sunshine. Find it collects the least amount of dust in the light (big fan of e-ink screens without the two added layers of tech (touch later and light layer) and when i'm commuting on the go. If it lose it or drop it, i wouldn't care since it's 35 bucks on ebay these day.
> -Kobo Glo HD-Best lighting for me in the pitch dark. Keep it by the bedside
> -Oasis for everything else: coffeehouses, office, couch, waiting rooms
> ...


Not to be picky, but I never made the statement you quoted me as saying.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Not to be picky, but I never made the statement you quoted me as saying.


I"m sorry. That's not picky. I trailed back up and realize it was an inquiry from "honey badger"....My apologies. Good to get the quote straight, my mistake.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

You are entitled to your opinion but remember... it is YOUR opinion.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

njack26 said:


> It seems to me the issue of battery life is way overblown. Most of us charge our phones daily so once a device has a battery life of several days, what more do you need? Seriously does anyone need a device to go 6 weeks without charging? For me the cover thing on the oasis is a negative for a few reasons.


The more often we charge a device the sooner the battery finally becomes useless. Most people use a phone for a year or two and charging it every day it's probably going to last that long just fine. I think we expect our ereaders to last longer than that.

Barry


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

denodan said:


> What a ripoff the Oasis about $100 more than the voyage. No thanks a total waste of money.
> 
> The voyage has the biggest advantage over the Oasis in that it has adaptive lighting which I love.
> 
> ...


You are entitled to your opinion. But, for me, IMHO the Oasis is NOT a total waste of money and I am very happy with mine. I am glad I got it! I read a minimum of four hours a day and am charging every four days with WiFi/3G always on and the light set at 18. With the same parameters I was charging the Voyage every other day.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

honey badger said:


> The Kindle Paperwhite 3 is the first Kindle I have owned and I love it so far. It is interesting to see the different point of views on the Oasis. I will stick with what I have for now but wish I would have looked at the Voyage before making my purchase, Oh well,,,Happy for now so will wait a few years before another purchase. I do have one question? Why do some of you have more than one Kindle yet use them both?


I still have my keyboard kindle, although I rarely use it now. I also have the paperwhite and voyage. I carry the voyage in my purse or work bag, and leave the paperwhite home. I guess I like having more than one device, so I always have a backup, if I leave one at work. I was considering the oasis, but it's not something I have to have right away. I will eventually order it just to try it out. Overall, I love my voyage.


----------

